#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Контакты >  > > >  >  > Буддизм в странах >  > > >  >  > Казахстан >  > > >  >  >  Место Пути Лотосовой Сутры в Алматы

## Алексей Шмыгля

Наму-Мё-Хо-Рэн-Гэ-Кё!

С Новым Годом Дорогие друзья!

В Верхней Каменке будет действовать скромное Место Пути Лоьосовой Сутры. Добро пожаловать всех желающих прикоснуться к Безграничной Мудрости Будды.

Подробней смотрите на сйте www.beluha.net и http://ekayana2009.mirtesen.ru/.

Планирум возведение Ступы в Алматы.

Буддистский монах Алексей

+ 7 701 7574524

----------

Александр Владленович Белоусов (08.01.2010)

----------

